

Good Programming, Bad Programming - rahul_rstudio
http://www.singhrahul.com/2012/11/good-programming-bad-programming.html

======
fruchtose
In the bad programming I've seen, you are spot on. There's one area where I
disagree:

"Good programming is self-explanatory. Bad Programming requires explanation."

I disagree with the first part. Good programming _may_ require explanation.
Bad programming _always_ requires explanation. Code is not always easy to
read, especially in the implementation of complex algorithms. The presence of
confusion when reading code does not always indicate that the code being read
is bad. However, confusion is a natural consequence of reading bad code[1].

I would amend your statement to read,

"Good programming sometimes require explanation. Bad programming always
requires explanation."

[1] <http://www.osnews.com/story/19266/WTFs_m>

